# Turning tool rack



## kasandrich (22 Dec 2009)

I am just embarking on making a tool rack for my turning tools.

I have bought some 12mm dowel and some 2x1 and I intend to fit the dowels at a slight incline to prevent the tools rolling off, but my question is how far apart should my dowels be vertically? and I guess horizontally?


----------



## Scrums (22 Dec 2009)

Hi

If you're like most woodturners, that rack will be 'out of date' in a max' of a few months at best....new tools etc.

Personally, I like to have my tools in a rack immediately behind the lathe, handles down - each in a recess cut with a forstner bit, then they lean in at a shallow angle and the business end is supported in a small cut out in another batten. In between the tools are rare earth magnets glued into the batten, onto which fit chuck keys, rule, calipers etc.

Having then upside down means you can immediately see which one you want.

Chris.


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

Scrums":327qehye said:


> If you're like most woodturners, that rack will be 'out of date' in a max' of a few months at best....new tools etc.



What he said. Mines just a shelf on those spur brackets with a hole drilled and an opening cut with a jigsaw. It's full


----------



## dickm (22 Dec 2009)

Keep mine in a rack behind the lathe too, but blades *down*. I'm a bit worried about catching fingers on adjacent sharp points when selecting a tool if they were upwards. Or would be if I were better at sharpening  

Also sometimes think reaching over the workpiece isn't *that* good an idea, but the lathe layout means it's the only one that's practical for me.


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

This is mine







Tho that was soon after it went up. Different lathe now and the whole rack is filled.

I guess some will say this arrangement is a little dangerous. But I don't think so. I never reach over while the lathe is spinning and because the lathe is there, I can't injure myself by catching them. Makes it very easy to see what tool you need. However, I need to re-think it, because it's full with no chance to expand.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Dec 2009)

I have my rack more to the right of the headstock to avoid reaching over the work,but i always turn the lathe off when i change tool,and i don't do much if any spindle work.
My rack has been altered twice now to take more tools,and it's full again :roll: .
I also only have the tools i use the most in the rack some of the smaller tools are in a drawer on my sharpening station.


----------



## Blister (22 Dec 2009)

My rack looks like this 






But needs to be 5 x bigger :lol: 


:ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :deer :deer :deer


----------



## kasandrich (22 Dec 2009)

Blister":v3oybzfi said:


> My rack looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks nice


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

yes Allen's rack is very nice, I'd like to do the same one day. But he's right, he really does have at least 5 times as many chisels as you see there :lol:

Allen, was that pic taken recently, I think some of those chisels are in the Wizer Workshop now...


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Dec 2009)

What is that one 7th from the right on the bottom row Allen? I can recognise all the others but that one is not something I remember seeing before.

Pete


----------



## John. B (22 Dec 2009)

Mine sit in a shallow shelf held to the wall by terry clips behind the lathe.
blades uppermost.

John. B


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Dec 2009)

All of these setups look suspiciously clean! Could it be that they were tidied before the photo was took?

I keep my gouges in one of those mechanics tool chests on wheels. They lay in a couple of draws with a piece of very lightly oily rag across the end of the cutting edges. It just makes sure that if there is any condensation about they don't find it. In use, they lay on a bench behind me. That way I can find them with complete ease. I have a window the length full length of the front of the lathe, direct South facing, so no chance of anything there..
















Not quite as tidy as most?


----------



## Harlequin (22 Dec 2009)

You could have one rack near the lathe to house all your tools or alternatively have one near the lathe that is compact to house the commonly used tools aand another storage site that is moisture proof etc for the less commonly used ones.

Mine looks like this  



[/img]


----------



## richburrow (22 Dec 2009)

I am very short on space in my shed, especially wall space!!

I made this one






rubbish photo but you get the idea


----------



## John. B (22 Dec 2009)

Jonzjob":38zojepf said:


> All of these setups look suspiciously clean! Could it be that they were tidied before the photo was took?



Coo, some people aint half suspicious, :? :? :?

John. B


----------



## Scrums (23 Dec 2009)

> All of these setups look suspiciously clean! Could it be that they were tidied before the photo was took?



.....not this one......






....now, with the Christmas rush over - the big tidy up begins, though the customers are still ordering !

Chris. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you. :ho2


----------



## wizer (23 Dec 2009)

My workshop does get untidy but I generally clear up shavings before I finish. There is a thick layer of dust on everything so I'm crying out for a air filter. The rack itself doesn't get messy as the chips bounce under it, back onto the floor/me.


----------



## Soulfly (23 Dec 2009)

Yes they all do look a bit squeeky clean, more like operating theatres. 
I don't bother with a tool rack as I do everything I need with only 2 tools most of the time - a half inch spindle and a three quarter skew and keep them on the shelf under the lathe bed. I do however haver about 40 hooks, nails bits of rod stuck in the walls for all the calipers, templates, marking gauges, set squares, dividers, bits of wire, blades, chuck spanners and rolls of tape. I definatlely have the untidiest workshopon the forum. Did any of you see pictures of the great Bill Jones's workshop -makes our place look tidy. I'm off now- have a good Chiristmas


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Dec 2009)

A Merry hristmas to all and may 2010 find you able to find yer tools with out a search through piles of shavings!

Nowt worse than not being able to find yer equipment in a hurry :twisted:  :evil:


----------



## big soft moose (26 Dec 2009)

i'm currently rackless as i ripped the old one out when i swapped lathes - i now have a axi 1200 (like johns) - the new plan is to make a rack that is hinged onto the lathe at the tailstock end and swings out to be on my right when the lathe is in use - when not in use it will fold in to be out of the way and protect both lathe and tools


----------



## kasandrich (26 Dec 2009)

Made my new rack and I am quite happy with how it turned out. I will try and get some pics tommorow.


----------



## Argee (27 Dec 2009)

Mine looks like this:







The tools pass through circular holes in the lower cross-member, sit in Forstner-drilled shallow recesses and lean backwards into custom slots in the upper cross-member. 

Ray


----------



## mattcullum (27 Dec 2009)

Since its show and tell,I have just finished my new dedicated bench for my lathe, made from materials begged and borrowed, old 4x2 from my Dads house build and two 2metre worktop offcuts that came from freecycle. Even the white chipboard that is screwed to the wall is leftover from when I put in the new kitchen!

Not as glamorous or nice as some but I am well chuffed, open at the bottom to house my wood stash. I raised it higher then the old bench and it much more comfy to work at.





Best Regards

Matt


----------



## Paul.J (27 Dec 2009)

Matt.
I would be a little wary of those sharp tools pointing downwards.


----------

